# Wooly booger jig-flies



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Does anyone know what would be the best colors for wooly booger jig-flies down at Jonathan creek these days?


----------



## kingfisher (Nov 29, 2004)

my best over all success with wooly boogers has been on black and olive. bass pro has a color called thin mint thats a combo of black, olive and brown that works great. Things that help catch fish with wooly boogers are some flashy strips in the tail and bead heads. I've never fished Jonathan Creek but these are good universal colors that should work almost anywhere. Hope this helps!
tight lines


----------

